# Old Ammo Disposal



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

My mom decided to do away with her old gun cabinet and she gave me the contents. That includes a lot of ammo that's either in calibers I'll never shoot or is between 20-40 years old. There really isn't enough of any one caliber to bother with, so I need to get rid of it all. Problem is, I have no idea how to do that. Any serious suggestions?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Finn....you might call Dave at Dougs Sports and see if he can take them off your hands...I can't say if he will or won't but I know they do reload some ammo salvaged from the shooting range...


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Good idea, .45. They might at least have a suggestion if nothing else.

Interesting collection of memories. A box of 270 Winchester shells left over from my mom's elk hunt in 1967, a half box of 30.06 accelerators that were bought when accelerators first hit the market, a box of .22 mags from my bounty hunting days in 1970-72, several loose 30.06 rounds that have corroded so bad they couldn't fit into a chamber anymore, a box of paper 410 shotgun shells, (how long ago did they stop making those?). Still, I did find a lot of ammo that's usable. Fortunately, my dad was an .06 fan...probably where I picked it up from. I also got a reloader that'll be good as new after I clean it up.

Makes me wonder if something happens to me, how long will it be before someone deals with my own ammo stash? :lol:


----------



## Goshawk (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll take the accelerators and the 410 shells if your just dumping them.

The corroded ammo you can just pull the slug out with pliers and dump out the powder.


----------



## tapehoser (Sep 10, 2007)

I have reloaded ammunition with 40-year old gunpowder and it was wonderful. The only stuff I would not use is the corroded crud.

Other than that, the guns made today are built to FAR higher tolerances than the guns that old ammo was made for. Functionally speaking, I don't see why it would not be useable today.

Any idea what bullets are loaded on those .270's? I would definitely be able to use them.


----------

